# Budget 5.0 and 5.1 Speaker Systems



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm curious... what budget 5.0 or 5.1 speaker systems are there available for ~$1,000 or less?


----------



## jvc (Jul 15, 2007)

SVSound's SBS-01 System
5.1 Surround Sound Speakers with PB10-NSD - Black* $999
Knowing how good their subwoofers are, I'm sure these are killer, for bookshelf speakers.


----------



## no. 5 (Jul 4, 2007)

Five Infinity Primus P152 or P162's or Beta 10's, depending on how far under $1,000 you wanted to be, then that leaves a whole heap 'o cash left over for a subwoofer... and electronics, should that be necessary.


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

SVS SBS-01 system

http://www.svsound.com/products-sys-sbs_black.cfm

AV123 x-series

You can put together a system using towers, or bookshelf speakers all under $1000. 

http://www.av123.com/products_category_brand.php?section=speakers&brand=55

Ascend Acoustics

CBM-170 SE BOOKSHELF 

http://www.ascendacoustics.com/pages/products/speakers/cbm170/cbm170hts.html

HSU Research

Enthusiast 1

http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/enthusiast1.html

Paradigm

http://www.paradigm.com/en/paradigm/rec-systems-1-1-2-4.paradigm#

PSB Alpha Speakers

http://www.psbspeakers.com/series.php?sId=4

Energy RC-Mini's

http://www.energy-speakers.com/v2/products/product-line.php?id=318


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Infinity Primus P362 for mains $310/pair
Infinity Primus P162 for surrounds $200/pair
Infinity Primus PC350 for center channel $220
Infinity PS12 subwoofer $275
TOTAL $1005

The Infinity Primus PC250 center would bring it down to $925.

This would be a very good system, probably not to be considered "budget."


----------



## karthiktk (Jun 3, 2007)

*Cambridge Soundworks*

Cambridge Soundworks  should definitely be considered for 5.1 systems under $1000.

I have the Cambridge SoundWorks Enthusiast Home Theater System and absoluteyly love them. Their MC300 is life like.


----------



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

*While they last....*

....not just a speaker system, but also AVR & DVD player....

http://av123forum.com/showpost.php?p=436272&postcount=1

This is just a sick price for a set-up like this....

Anyone wishing to spend $1k on me for X-mas, I'll pm you my addy:bigsmile:


----------

